# Food Change?



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

I recently rescued a hedgehog (i call him Quills), he was given to me with cage, hut, wheel, cat litter and food.

The thing is that I am running out of the food I was given and I do not know where i could get it, I also read that it isnt a good hedgehog food so thats why the question.

Ive been giving him Pretty Pets Hedgehog Food










I found this other hedgehog food at a store close by and I was wondering if it would be a good change (maybemixing them for now so its not too big of a transition?)

Anyways, I am not too familiar to what is good or bad, but this is the one i found, if anyone is familiar with it i would appreciate the advise, should i get it?










and here is the needle ball









Gotta go fast!!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Hedgehog food is garbage. Read the stickies on the top of the nutrition part of the forum and there is a lot of information on foods and what to look for in food and what to avoid. If you are confused or have more questions after reading those feel free to ask. 
Since they gave you that food, tell us what wheel he has and type of cage bedding and litter


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Hedgehog food is garbage. Read the stickies on the top of the nutrition part of the forum and there is a lot of information on foods and what to look for in food and what to avoid. If you are confused or have more questions after reading those feel free to ask.
> Since they gave you that food, tell us what wheel he has and type of cage bedding and litter


The cage i was given is a Living World cage 30"x18" , the wheel by looking at it and taking its measurements I would say its a Kaytee giant silent spinner wheel
12" across, they were using litter for bedding and thats what i am doing too, it is Yesterday's News cat litter

I did buy a kiddie pool and some toys for him so he can play in it, ive had him for about 5 days, but i wasnt given enough food, i think i have enough for 2 more days. thats why i am asking if at least the one i mentioned would be decent enough for now as a quick get away.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Silent spiners are not safe for hedgies, nails and toes can get caught, it's better if you can get a bucket wheel, LarryT in this forum makes great wheels. 

The stickies are fast reading and you can run to a pet store and find a good food. It's worth reading it, hedgehog food is like cardboard.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/forumsite/20593/topics/23034?page=1


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Silent spiners are not safe for hedgies, nails and toes can get caught, it's better if you can get a bucket wheel, LarryT in this forum makes great wheels.
> 
> The stickies are fast reading and you can run to a pet store and find a good food. It's worth reading it, hedgehog food is like cardboard.


I guess the Silent Spinner can be modified to be a bucket silent one, ill look into it for sure.

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No the Silent Spinner can't be modified to be a bucket wheel, they are two very different types of wheels. Some people have glued the slots in the wheel to prevent nails from getting caught but that only solves one of the problems with the wheel. Personally I would get a proper bucket wheel rather than chance my hedgehog getting hurt.

If you need to switch foods you're better off switching to a good quality cat food rather than wasting money on another hedgehog food that is about a nutritional as the cardboard the box is made out of.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

For comparison sake since 8 in 1 doesn't list the information online. Here is the nutrition analysis and ingredients...


Guaranteed Analysis (minimum values unless otherwise stated) Crude Protein . . . . . . . . . 30.0% Crude Fat . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8.0% Crude Fiber (Max.) . . . . . . 5.0% Moisture (Max.) . . . . . . . . 10.0% Calcium. . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25% Calcium (Max.) . . . . . . . . 1.75% Phosphorus. . . . . . . . . . . 0.75% Vitamin A. . . . . . . . 1,000 IU/kg Vitamin D. . . . . . . . 1,000 IU/kg Vitamin E. . . . . . . . . . . 60 IU/kg

Ingredients: Poultry By-Product Meal, Chicken Fat, Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Digest, Wheat Flour, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Taurine, Iron Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Rosemary Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (Preservative), Citric Acid, Riboflavin, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (Iodine Supplement), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.


That makes the cardboard box it comes in look appealing.


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

i will be looking at the forum more thoroughly the next few days (but any suggestions will be much appreciated), unfortunately i am away till next week and somebody will take care of the needle ball while im absent, i feel bad but i will have to give him that for now till i figure everything out and get back. For the wheel, ill figure that one out once i get back as well and see if i can make me a bucket myself. Thank you guys for your replies!!!

Ozzy


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/forumsite/20593/topics/23042?page=1

This is a list of acceptable foods. I can't really believe you don't have half an hour to red it and go to a pet store or ordering it online to be delivered at the sitter's


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That link is just jumping me back to the main page so I'll try and post it.http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

It's not current but still can be used as a start. 
Along with that here is a crash course on what you need to consider in regards to diet. 
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

Edited to add... If you only have a couple days of the pretty pets food, you very well may need to find another bag because rapid diet changes can cause some pretty bad gastrointestinal issues and they may just flat out refuse a new food.


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/forumsite/20593/topics/23042?page=1
> 
> This is a list of acceptable foods. I can't really believe you don't have half an hour to red it and go to a pet store or ordering it online to be delivered at the sitter's


Unfortunately I can not order it online..and when I wrote this thread I was already away, so it will have to wait till I get back to buy the good food


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

So im finally back home and read the forum more carefully, I stumbled across this at Petsmart and I wonder what you guys think? as far as i can tell its between the parameters in the nutrition section. (or maybe im missing something i didnt see?)

http://www.petsmart.ca/cat/dry-food...d36-30639/cat-36-catid-200028?var_id=36-30639


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I Dont really on ow about it but did you read the updated list of foods that Finn put together?


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> I Dont really on ow about it but did you read the updated list of foods that Finn put together?


thanks for the heads up i did not see that updated version i was following what was posted here

Ozzy


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

The new list is awesome. I hope you can find a good food on it.


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> The new list is awesome. I hope you can find a good food on it.


me too, but i still wonder about this one I posted, 16 lb for 20 bucks it is tempting, but as a new hedgehog owner im still very ignorant

http://www.petsmart.ca/cat/dry-food...d36-30639/cat-36-catid-200028?var_id=36-30639


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I hope Finn can help you out because I don't know much about foods. I know some were left out due to recent recalls or split ingredients.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Replied to your pm, but the short version is it's not the best but it's not terrible either so go for it!


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

Update, I bought him the cat food, he likes it and I've been monitoring him for the past few days and his behavior and poop and everything seems normal


----------

